# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  نوكيا 306 صور ومواصفات وسعر جوال نوكيا اشا Nokia Asha 306

## mohamed73

*Nokia 306 - Nokia Asha 306*    *مواصفات نوكيا 306 اشا - Nokia ASHA 306 Specifications* *الالوان*
أبيض فضي
احمر
ازرق
فضي غامق     *الذاكرة*
ذاكرة داخلية 10 MB
الذاكرة العشوائية 32 MB RAM , تأتي مع الهاتف ذاكرة خارجية بحجم 2 GB
64 MB ROM
ذاكرة خارجية microSD حتي 32GB      *الكاميرا*
الكاميرا الخلفية 2 MP
لايوجد كاميرا أمامية
تصوير فيديو    *البطارية*
وقت الاستعداد : 600 ساعة
وقت التحدث : 14 ساعة    *مميزات أخرى*
راديو FM
Bluetooth 2.1
واي فاي ( وايرلس ) Wi-Fi
microUSB v2.0
منفذ صوت 3.5mm
وزن الجهاز 96 جرام
شاشة TFT باللمس بحجم 3 انش
سمك الجهاز 12.8 mm
الابعاد 110.3 x 53.8 x 12.8 mm, 66 cc
يدعم Java
متصفح الانترنت wap
يدعم شريحة ( خط ) نوع Mini-SIM     الشبكات
EDGE / GPRS
2G / GSM 850 / 900 / 1800 / 1900       *سعر نوكيا 306 اشا 306 - اسعار Nokia Asha 306 prices*
سعر نوكيا 306 بالدولار : 93 دولار امريكي
سعر نوكيا 306 في مصر : 665 جنيه مصري
سعر نوكيا 306 في السعودية : تقريبا 350 ريال سعودي    *صور موبايل نوكيا اشا 306*

----------

